# bind99-base



## kevinwincott (May 1, 2013)

Received a notification that I need to upgrade:


```
root@patty:/usr/home/kevinw # portaudit
Affected package: bind99-base-9.9.2
Type of problem: dns/bind9  -- Malicious Regex Can Cause Memory Exhaustion.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/7a282e49-95b6-11e2-8433-0800273fe665.html[/url]

Affected package: bind99-base-9.9.2
Type of problem: dns/bind9  -- servers using DNS64 can be crashed by a crafted query.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/2892a8e2-3d68-11e2-8e01-0800273fe665.html[/url]

2 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```

But there doesn*'*t seem to be any upgrade:


```
root@patty:/usr/home/kevinw # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 9.1-RELEASE-p3.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2013)

You are trying to fix a warning about an installed port with an update of the base system. That won't work. You must upgrade the BIND port (the one that you used to replace the base system's BIND with).


----------

